# (Ford) blowing diesel injector fix



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just fixed daughter's focus 1.6 diesel injector leak : Loads of carburettor cleaner sprayed down into the cylinder head injector position. Left it a while to dissolve the burnt carbon. Scraped and cleaned all that out and then sprayed loads of penetrating oil down there and left an hour or so. 

Got the injector moving and out with a pair of decent waterpump pliers. The copper sealing washer sunk deep into the injector 'hole' I managed to get out by welding a screw extractor/easy out to a length of bar. Entered the homemade tool and twisted free and out came the copper seal (Correct tool is tapered threaded end bar/slide hammer)

All assembled ok with new seal kit. Apparently a fairly common occurrence and maybe of some help to fellow Audi diesel owners (and any other make!) should they come across the problem


----------



## dsixka (5 mo ago)

How did you get the other copper washers out?


9Apps Showbox


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

dsixka said:


> How did you get the other copper washers out?


I welded a screw extractor (easy out) to a piece of bar and entered it into the washer where it gripped/bit into the washer inside dia. and pulled it/them out.

I would think an appropriate wood screw or self tapping screw, again welded to a bar could work. If you're unfamiliar with a screw extractor they're tapered with a left hand 'thread' and come in different sizes, normally bought as a set. I reckon as an alternative the screws could work.


----------

